# My New LGD Puppies!



## EllieMay (Dec 1, 2011)

*We picked up two Great Pyrenees puppies over the weekend. We will use them to guard our chickens.
Next Spring we're getting some sheep to add to the mix.
Right now they are getting settled in to their new location and enjoying life on the farm.

Their names are Beauhunk and Cleatus.









My alpha rooster, Dreadlock, had to immediately come check 'em out to make sure he would allow them to hang out with his hens.








I guess they were accepted.













Dreadlock still keeps a watchful eye on them, though.








The boys enjoy hanging out with the chickens.








Right now they're puppies and enjoy being cute.












And playing like puppies...








Whenever they play rough, Dreadlock always has to come check on things.








Dreadlock likes to scold the puppies.








Sometimes the puppies bark back.








Then they call a truce.








Dreadlock gives the puppies long lectures on how to behave.








All-in-all, life is kinda nice.








The end.






*


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 1, 2011)

That is soooooo adorable!  I want puppies!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 1, 2011)

Aww!  Congratulations! They are adorable!


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 1, 2011)

I love it. The story behind it is hilarious. Your puppies are absolutely adorable. Your rooster is so cute too.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 1, 2011)

Wonderful story and wonderful pictures.

Just be careful that one day they don't lecture Dreadlock too much when they're bigger.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

CUTE !


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 1, 2011)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> *We picked up two Great Pyrenees puppies over the weekend. We will use them to guard our chickens.
> Next Spring we're getting some sheep to add to the mix.
> Right now they are getting settled in to their new location and enjoying life on the farm.
> 
> ...




Absolutely adorable!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Dec 1, 2011)

Love the pups!  and your rooster!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 1, 2011)

Cute! It's like a children's picture book lol. Makes me want some GP puppies


----------



## breezy B ranch (Dec 1, 2011)

So cute!! I have a question for you, as I am a newbie having goats . I have a friend who is moving to Washington and offered me her Great Pyr. as an lgd for our goats. The pup is 5mo old . Is this to old to introduce her to our heard ? If not any advice for training and introduction?


----------



## 2seth2 (Dec 1, 2011)

soooooooooooo cute


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 1, 2011)

breezy B ranch said:
			
		

> So cute!! I have a question for you, as I am a newbie having goats . I have a friend who is moving to Washington and offered me her Great Pyr. as an lgd for our goats. The pup is 5mo old . Is this to old to introduce her to our heard ? If not any advice for training and introduction?


Any time you introduce a new dog to your herd, you will have to go through a period of training.  You will have to watch the dog around the herd and teach it what is appropriate and what is not.  If you're up for some training, I would go ahead and get the pup and get it started with your goats.  Read all you can about raising and training an LGD so you will know what is involved.  Also, join the Yahoo LGD groups so you can learn from others.  And enjoy!


----------



## breezy B ranch (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for answering my question!! do I just go to yahoo and type in LGD?


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 2, 2011)

Congratulations on your new LGD Pups! 

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 2, 2011)

ats on the pups thay are adorable


----------



## r4eboxer (Dec 2, 2011)

Those are adorable! I got two pups yesterday too! Here are some pics of them. How old are your pups? I am a little concerned that my pups are not as old as the breeder told me they were. TIA


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 2, 2011)

r4eboxer said:
			
		

> Those are adorable! I got two pups yesterday too! Here are some pics of them. How old are your pups? I am a little concerned that my pups are not as old as the breeder told me they were. TIA
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5314_gp2.jpg


Awwwww . . .  They're so CUTE!!  

Mine are 8 weeks old.  How old are yours??


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 2, 2011)

breezy B ranch said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering my question!! do I just go to yahoo and type in LGD?


Try *THIS GROUP* for starters!


----------



## equinecpa (Jan 3, 2012)

What wonderful pictures and puppies.  Looks like the rooster is doing a great job training them too!  It looks like you'll have two nice guardians in the future.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 3, 2012)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> *We picked up two Great Pyrenees puppies over the weekend. We will use them to guard our chickens.
> Next Spring we're getting some sheep to add to the mix.
> Right now they are getting settled in to their new location and enjoying life on the farm.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for sharing. You did great with the pictures and the little story too. They are too cute. Hope they do a good job for you when they are older. Sure looks like they will at least get along with animals. Were they with chickens before you bought them?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2012)

ADORABLE!!!!  I believe you have the beginnings of a great children's book...photos and story!!!!


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jan 3, 2012)

5 months is not to old....

Just take PLENTY of time in the introduction.  Fence the dog next to the livestock, and every day when you are out there with him, let him out with them.

The mentality of Born with the sheep is more important is the dog is expected to follow the livestock over thousands of acres.  If fenced in with them, get him to accept them and not play or attack them.  Supervise them until mature or can be trusted longer and longer.

If any bad habbits are started, back up and go slower.  

If he has good LGD traits, he will fall in place and be a great dog.

My dogs can be introduced to something new, and in 1 month, fully accept it as if raised with them.

Have to say that few things are as cute as a Pyrenees pup!!!!!!!!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Wow, thanks for sharing. You did great with the pictures and the little story too. They are too cute. Hope they do a good job for you when they are older. Sure looks like they will at least get along with animals. *Were they with chickens before you bought them?*


Hi, thanx. Yes, I'm hoping they do an awesome guardian job when they become adults. 

No, they were not with chickens before I bought them.
The breeder had chickens in an outside pen where the pups could see them, but they were separated because the male Pyr (father) would kill the chickens, so they've always been separated.

I've had the pups here with about 50 free-range chickens, and they do fine. They pretty much ignore the chickens. 
The pups have also been joined by a Kangal pup the same age. So now the three of them are hanging out with the chickens.

In the Spring we're getting sheep and another Turkish LGD, so the two Turkish LGD's will be in the sheep pasture and the Pyr's will remain with the free-range chickens.


----------



## Sheepdog (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the pics, and the story is just adorable... you should make it into a childrens book... very cute And your rooster is just gorgeous... in an ugly kinda way... and I don't mean that in an unkind way... I love anything that is unusual and different.... if its cute/ugly, I love it.... which is why I raise and show Brussels Griffons...which really look like an ewok and I have had naked neck chickens, frizzles and Sebastapol Geese... and a Sphynx cat and a Devon Rex cat and a Selkirk Rex cat...... people either love em or they hate em.


----------

